# Screen or Not?



## shannonball (Jan 12, 2017)

a couple of weeks ago i had just completely cleaned out our bong and was looking for a new screen to put in the bowl. We've been bong smokers for 40 years or so and always used a screen in anything other than the one-hit bowl. We had a friend over and he's telling my hubby "you don't need a screen in that bowl, i don't ever use one regardless of which bowl i'm using in our bong." we both just sorted of stared at him...thinking...have we been doing this wrong all these years or does this guy not realize the weed is getting sucked in the water when you hit it...even when gently its gonna get pulled into the water.

My question is do you guys use a screen or not? and why?


----------



## Samno (Jan 13, 2017)

I always use a screen, otherwise no matter how tight you pack it there will always be some getting sucked in


----------



## shannonball (Jan 13, 2017)

Samno said:


> I always use a screen, otherwise no matter how tight you pack it there will always be some getting sucked in


that's exactly what we said.


----------



## Worcester (Jan 13, 2017)

shannonball said:


> that's exactly what we said.


What ever you want.....


----------



## sanjuan (Mar 14, 2017)

I've been using one-hit bowls on bongs and bubblers for about 45 years. About eight years ago I changed from plastic bongs to glass-on-glass ground taper bongs. At that point I stopped using metal screens. Instead, I take some sugar leaf from a bud freshly removed from the jar/package. I then crumble bud that's been sitting out in the air for a few hours, micro manicuring it so it's essentially keif. No suck-through until everything has been burnt/vaped under a Bic.

No big deal either way (but small one-hit slides are somewhat hard to find).


----------



## Worcester (Mar 14, 2017)

sanjuan said:


> I've been using one-hit bowls on bongs and bubblers for about 45 years. About eight years ago I changed from plastic bongs to glass-on-glass ground taper bongs. At that point I stopped using metal screens. Instead, I take some sugar leaf from a bud freshly removed from the jar/package. I then crumble bud that's been sitting out in the air for a few hours, micro manicuring it so it's essentially keif. No suck-through until everything has been burnt/vaped under a Bic.
> 
> No big deal either way (but small one-hit slides are somewhat hard to find).


Recently a friend gave me 1of the new glass pipes, that has a weird bowl shape. They have these new little glass flower shapes that fit perfectly into the hole.About .25" long and if you're not careful you will lose it when getting rid of ashes. I'm telling this because the giving friend insisted that the pipe would function ok without a screen. Well we wasted 10- 15 minutes trying to enjoy a couple of nugs that wouldn't burn right. Not until I went to the head shop, the next day,and got those little glass screens, did I fully get to see what that little pipe could do. Called my barber up and thanked him for the pipe and pot delivery...


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 14, 2017)

No screens here. I have an ash catcher tho.


----------



## sanjuan (Mar 14, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> No screens here. I have an ash catcher tho.


Seems like something I'd break.


----------



## Altered State (Apr 26, 2017)

I don't use a pipe anymore Im a Vaper now but got a tip and we used to use a small round pebble placed in the bottom of the bowl to keep material from being sucked in.

Works good despite its primitive nature

````````````


----------



## Sir Napsalot (May 5, 2017)

If you anneal brass screens before use they will conform to the shape of the bowl more easily. Heat them to cherry red with a lighter and immediately quench them in water


----------

